

Delay-gradient congestion control - caf
https://lwn.net/Articles/645115/

======
wtracy
> There are also problems when packets are lost for reasons other than
> congestion, as can happen with wireless links, for example. The congestion-
> control code will interpret that loss as a congestion signal, slowing
> transmission unnecessarily.

This is my biggest beef with TCP/IP as implemented today. Here's hoping that
CDG or a similar technology will eventually give us faster wi-fi and cellular
data connections.

~~~
pyvpx
take a look at network coding.

